
Hacking Education One Video at a Time - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/08/01/hacking-education-one-video-at-a-time/
======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter.
    

Further, the original Wired article was submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2770094>

There is some discussion there.

